# True Fit with ARB at csnbaby.com



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

This site says it will ship Feb 3rd-6th. Has anyone bought from them before? Is this legitimate?

http://www.csnbaby.com/Y11051-COM1071.html#ProdDetails

I was just online shopping for a deal on a 2008 model since the new ones aren't supposed to be out until March.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The new ones will be out when they're out. Not one moment sooner







All retailers will get them at *about* the same time.

-Angela


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont know, but i like that brown and orange one down at the bottom that they used to show the close up of the bar







:


----------

